# WWYD?



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

You pull up at a restaurant to pick up an order, when you get a better ping from a different app, same restaurant. What would you do?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Take em both.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Both


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Depends on which app.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Both, if same restaurant and drop-offs aren’t crazy.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Either swap or both if you can.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I usually drop the lower paying order. I don't do stacks and I don't take two orders at the same time from different apps. I was headed to a pickup yesterday on DD when GH gave me a better offer. I unassigned the DD order. That is how I haven't had a DD violation in a year and no warnings at all on GH.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’ve had no violations so far either; that said, I only took maybe 2-3 stacks, one from separate restaurants (on my way, literally), both going to the same area; and a couple from the same restaurant going the same way.

For the right price (really high) I’d do it again; but in honesty to me it’s not worth the hassle. The chances of that happening is minimal, as I turn off notifications once I accept the order.

It’s hard to say the following without sounding a bit jugemental, so just take my word for it: I’m not at all; but _for me_, once I accept an order, it’s a comittment. Short of a major event (REALLY long wait, etc.), I’ll not drop that order. On occasion, I will drop the second (suspected piggybacker) leg of an UE double only because I didn’t notice it was adouble when accepting. But that’s UE’s fault as their doubles aren’t clearly marked.I tend to avoid doubles simply because I’m old and my hustle is crap compared to younger drivers.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Either swap or both if you can.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Yesterday, Sunday, 12/06 after a very very long time, ALMOST felt like the good ol days.
I worked 8:30 - 8:00 = 11.5 hours all on block (I don't know why they were available staright through)
I made $78.78 GH + $138.65 Tips = $217.43
Acceptance rate = 19%
Total loads delivered = 17
My mileage from home to home was 125.5.
And there were dry spells. Breakfast was non existent. The first load I did not reject was at 10:30, and it wasn't even a breakfast.

The reason I posted this is for @Ms. Mercenary. She should not turn dark on everything just yet. Besides, Christmas is coming!!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> in honesty to me it’s not worth the hassle.


Mistake #1, you're turning money away.


Ms. Mercenary said:


> I turn off notifications once I accept the order.


Mistake #2, your turning money away.


Ms. Mercenary said:


> once I accept an order, it’s a comittment.


Mistake #3, you need to take care of yourself first and foremost. You are within your rights to cancel some and still be in good graces.


Ms. Mercenary said:


> I tend to avoid doubles


Mistake #4, you're turning money away.

You have too many rules that are getting in your way of making money. Just as an experiment take a week where you throw out your long list of rules/restrictions and take all offers _that make financial sense. _Just do a solid week focused on $$$ and throw all the other restrictions out. You will notice an increase in your revenue!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Mistake #1, you're turning money away.
> 
> Mistake #2, your turning money away.
> 
> ...


I won’t be back in a week to report my progress - I’ll be dead. The rules are in place because of phisical linitations I have. For example, I cannot safely see pings while driving. When I could - just a couple of months ago - I kept them on. Then one morning - it literally happenned overnight, I kid you not - I couldn’t see my phone text anymore. Glasses or no glasses. I have to bribg it to my nose or use a magnifying glass. I mentioned this in passing because I don’t want to seem like a whiner. But stuff has been happenning that make pretty much anything I say whining.

Like I pick up an order and on my way to the car I get a strong electric shock all through my leg. And can’t walk anymore. For a week. See? Sounds like whining. But it’s just a fact (I finished that day, though, on one leg 😂).

You are right in everything you say. I don’t ever even hope to achieve the numbers you guys are posting. And I would be thrilled if I could do all you mention.

But after screenshooting every single ping for a couple of days and objectively analyzing them, I came to the simple conclusion that what I can’t dobecause of my phisical limitations, I’ll need to compensate by car amortization. I simply need to take more pings than I do. I’m trying to still be over $1.50/mile, but realistically speaking I’ll need to lower that.

I do keep all platforms running until I actually commence delivery. But the add-ons I recieved weren’t worth it (like 5.3 miles more for $2.50).

These are not excuses and not “poor me” whining. One never knows - perhaps someone has similar issues and has tips.

Just so there’s no misunderstanding - I appreciate everything you say, including the above. In your advice I may find parts I can modify without following your advice to the T (like with my vision issues). So please don’t stop. I know it looks like I’m just looking for excuses.Please just take my word for it: I’m not. I’m devastated by the vision thing. Literally in the literal sense - overnight. Went to sleep fine, woke up blind.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


>


IK,R?!?! 😂

I don’t see other options at this particular point in my life. And I love it more than normal.

plus I *know* I will make it work. It’ll just take me longer to figure out _how_. And I have you guys for that. 😁


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I won’t be back in a week to report my progress - I’ll be dead. The rules are in place because of phisical linitations I have. For example, I cannot safely see pings while driving. When I could - just a couple of months ago - I kept them on. Then one morning - it literally happenned overnight, I kid you not - I couldn’t see my phone text anymore. Glasses or no glasses. I have to bribg it to my nose or use a magnifying glass. I mentioned this in passing because I don’t want to seem like a whiner. But stuff has been happenning that make pretty much anything I say whining.
> 
> Like I pick up an order and on my way to the car I get a strong electric shock all through my leg. And can’t walk anymore. For a week. See? Sounds like whining. But it’s just a fact (I finished that day, though, on one leg 😂).
> 
> ...



*I think this person needs to see a doctor to get a clean bill saying she/he is fit to drive to make a living.*


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ntcindetroit said:


> *I think this person needs to see a doctor to get a clean bill saying she/he is fit to drive to make a living.*


I see a doctor every 3 months. Chill. 😏

I don’t even have a handicap thingy. Geez, dramatic much?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I voted take the 2nd order and cancel the first. Only because I only stack if the route is reasonable and not going the opposite direction. Which doesn't happen a whole lot. Recently I rarely stack at all because Ive been sticking to the dinner rush and fishing for big orders. Mostly on DD. So most of the time Im running one app. 

If no large orders come in, or I get burned on multiple orders, meaning its a large order where the person tips like $5 instead of 15-20%, then I'll adjust my strategy and go back to running all three apps. That hasnt been happening latley since Ive found a better area to drive in about 15min from where I usually drive.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I won’t be back in a week to report my progress - I’ll be dead. The rules are in place because of phisical linitations I have. For example, I cannot safely see pings while driving. When I could - just a couple of months ago - I kept them on. Then one morning - it literally happenned overnight, I kid you not - I couldn’t see my phone text anymore. Glasses or no glasses. I have to bribg it to my nose or use a magnifying glass. I mentioned this in passing because I don’t want to seem like a whiner. But stuff has been happenning that make pretty much anything I say whining.
> 
> Like I pick up an order and on my way to the car I get a strong electric shock all through my leg. And can’t walk anymore. For a week. See? Sounds like whining. But it’s just a fact (I finished that day, though, on one leg 😂).
> 
> ...


Ok I get it, you have physical limitations and I’m sorry for that. I guess I get confused because you keep asking for help to make more money. I’m a straight shooter and just telling you that without change you will not make more than you currently are. If you’re strategy is basically parking and waiting for good offers it just won’t work to get you more money. There simply isn’t a way to do that with all your restrictions. Good luck and I sincerely wish you all the best.

You’re a nice person and maybe I shouldn’t be so blunt.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Ok I get it, you have physical limitations and I’m sorry for that. I guess I get confused because you keep asking for help to make more money. I’m a straight shooter and just telling you that without change you will not make more than you currently are. If you’re strategy is basically parking and waiting for good offers it just won’t work to get you more money. There simply isn’t a way to do that with all your restrictions. Good luck and I sincerely wish you all the best.
> 
> You’re a nice person and maybe I shouldn’t be so blunt.


Don’t be silly! Of course you should be blunt! My limitations are no one’s problem, and my goal is working around them - safely. But without your advice I’d not have goals to work towards! I’m a somewhat slow learner not because I don’t understand, but because I tend to overanalyze. It’s annoying because it frequently comes off as stubborness.

Blunt is good. I myself tend to be blunt. I know you guys mean well and are just trying to help in the most efficient way. And thank you for that!


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I login to UE and DD at the same time. The other night I got a DD order that was OK so I accepted. Then less than a minute later I got a UE order that was much better so I canceled the DD order. 

If I arrive at the pickup location and I haven’t received a better offer on the other app, I pause it. I’ve never cancelled an order after picking it up. Some drivers will accept orders on different apps at the same time. I don’t like doing that cause it stresses me out.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Some drivers will accept orders on different apps at the same time.
> I don’t like doing that cause it stresses me out.


Ditto!!!


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Don’t be silly! Of course you should be blunt! My limitations are no one’s problem, and my goal is working around them - safely. But without your advice I’d not have goals to work towards! I’m a somewhat slow learner not because I don’t understand, but because I tend to overanalyze. It’s annoying because it frequently comes off as stubborness.
> 
> Blunt is good. I myself tend to be blunt. I know you guys mean well and are just trying to help in the most efficient way. And thank you for that!


I overanalyze as well. It’s just the way I’m wired.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

The rule is simple, Take more opportunities to get closer to big tips.

The other night, I was bored waiting to pick up at a pricey outfit. The customer started to become impatient. I engaged the app chat with her. after a few msgs back and forth, I finally got the order after 45 minutes wait. She tipped $40 extra cash in addition to $10+ tip in the app. To make more money is to seize opportunity. No simple strategy to over analyzing the app, the algorithm or working hard will make you money.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ntcindetroit said:


> The rule is simple, Take more opportunities to get closer to big tips.
> 
> The other night, I was bored waiting to pick up at a pricey outfit. The customer started to become impatient. I engaged the app chat with her. after a few msgs back and forth, I finally got the order after 45 minutes wait. She tipped $40 extra cash in addition to $10+ tip in the app. To make more money is to seize opportunity. No simple strategy to over analyzing the app, the algorithm or working hard will make you money.


Oh wow! You’re BRILLIANT! It never occured to me to message customers with updates. Great know-how! 👍


----------

